# coatsy



## homeyd (Feb 12, 2013)

what will we do?will the housing industry and the us building trade suffer sinse coatsys DUMD Ashe IS UNEMPLOYED. CAN THE INDUSTRY OVERCOMME SUSH A LOSS?REALLY concernced if the USA will be able to survive such a loss??? i have friends and family members depending on him and others of such caliber ..will the shtf or what? please advise


----------



## Vangellis (Feb 12, 2013)

I just got done watching the state of the union address.

I think we're all gonna be ok there Opie. :msp_wink:






Kevin


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 12, 2013)

Vangellis said:


> I just got done watching the state of the union address.
> 
> I think we're all gonna be ok there Opie. :msp_wink:
> 
> ...


Yup the prez made it all better and everything's gonna be ok....
(How's that for sarcasm)


----------



## homeyd (Feb 12, 2013)

*coatsy/cream cheeze*



Vangellis said:


> I just got done watching the state of the union address.
> 
> I think we're all gonna be ok there Opie.
> 
> ...


THANKS CREAM CHEEZE . WE ALL CAN REST BETTER NOW YOUVE CONFIRMED.NIGHT NIGHT ,COATSY FAN YOU GOT A COATSY TATTOO ? PLEASE SUBMIT PHOTOS OR IT DIDNT REALLY HAPPEN


----------



## homeyd (Feb 12, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> yup the prez made it all better and everything's gonna be ok....
> (how's that for sarcasm)


gotta love it


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 12, 2013)

homeyd said:


> THANKS CREAM CHEEZE . WE ALL CAN REST BETTER NOW YOUVE CONFIRMED.NIGHT NIGHT ,COATSY FAN YOU GOT A COATSY TATTOO ? PLEASE SUBMIT PHOTOS OR IT DIDNT REALLY HAPPEN



Lol

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roberte (Feb 13, 2013)

i think i missed something?


----------



## twochains (Feb 13, 2013)

roberte said:


> i think i missed something?



+1 ^^^ You're not the only one :confused2:


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 13, 2013)

State of the Union Address or Ax Men...hmmmm...which will have dumber crap spewing out of the TV?


----------



## roberte (Feb 13, 2013)

D&B Mack said:


> State of the Union Address or Ax Men...hmmmm...which will have dumber crap spewing out of the TV?


This I understand



homeyd said:


> what will we do?will the housing industry and the us building trade suffer sinse coatsys DUMD Ashe IS UNEMPLOYED. CAN THE INDUSTRY OVERCOMME SUSH A LOSS?REALLY concernced if the USA will be able to survive such a loss??? i have friends and family members depending on him and others of such caliber ..will the shtf or what? please advise



This I dont understand, especially singleing out Coatsy.

I didnt watch either one, I spent the evening reviewing old filling and 50cc saw threads, oh and watching paint dry


----------



## homeyd (Feb 13, 2013)

roberte said:


> This I understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can you watch the show and not think about coatsy? im not a logger by no means .but my LORD who in their right mind would think he is either .was a time when the show was intersting,but seems like the REAL pros have left .wonder if its because the didnt wanna be assc. or put in the same group as coatsy ,d.j.jeramiah,craig rygard or the swamp dude that kicked the gators a$$ last show under water.didnt mean to offend no one but man .id hope the folks dont judge the real pros w/ these clowns.if so id change proffessions.guess the ones that dig this believe in PETER PAN too.:confused2:


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 13, 2013)

homeyd said:


> what will we do?will the housing industry and the us building trade suffer sinse coatsys dumd ashe is unemployed. Can the industry overcomme sush a loss?really concernced if the usa will be able to survive such a loss??? I have friends and family members depending on him and others of such caliber ..will the shtf or what? Please advise



hbrn?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 13, 2013)

2dogs said:


> hbrn?



Nope, too much original thought.


----------

